# والواني / وألواني



## Mwaffaq

مرحبا​ 
لا استطيع ان افهم معنى عبارة «اشكل والواني» في المواويل القديمة والأغاني الشعبية التي أقرأ نصوصها المكتوبة بالعامية.

شكرا​


----------



## cherine

مرحبا،

الكلمة هي "ألواني"، جمع لون. أظن أن غياب الهمزة هو الذي حيَّرك في فهمها.


----------



## Mwaffaq

شكرا على جوابك يا عزيزتي ، صحيح أن الجمع لكلمة لون – ألوان. ولكني أتحدث عن شيء آخر. ​أولا: ليست هناك همزة.  لفظها  وِلْوَانِي (اللهجة).​ثانيا: في رأيي من المستحيل أن يغني رجل عن حبه في موّال ويستعمل «والواني» مرات كثيرة بالمعنى الحرفي (كولور) .​


----------



## cherine

تعني أنه لا بأس أن يتحدث عن القلم لكن "من المستحيل" أن يتحدث عن الألوان؟ ما المشكلة في أن يستخدم الإنسان فرشاته وفنه وكتاباته للتعبير عن حبه لوطنه؟
على العموم، إن كنت تسأل عن لهجة معينة، فمن الواجب عليك أن تضع اسم هذه اللهجة في العنوان، وتوضح في سؤالك أنك تسأل عن استخدام الكلمة في هذه اللهجة، كي لا يختلط الأمر على أحد.


----------

